

The Best UX Articles of February 2014 - omcgo
http://blog.usabilla.com/5-favorite-ux-articles-february-2014/

======
jbeja
IMHO, I thought that web designers that don't code where extinct long time
ago.

~~~
admiraltbags
Most can but I've never seen one write good code.

~~~
vinniefm
I'm sure most coders could get out of the building and do some research on
users and usability but I've never seen any do that well either.

